

GitHub Language Visualization - danielvdende
http://danielvdende.com/gdc2014

======
btipling
Assuming this is accurate, what I find especially interesting is that if you
hover over each of these languages they all have a significant overlap with
JavaScript. I think everyone of these languages widest band goes to
JavaScript.

